# Natural Light: Corporate Headshots



## jepabst (Jan 14, 2015)

I was asked to do a couple *corporate headshots in Chicago* at the office - and they wanted them done cheap, so I didn't want to bring my flashes, umbrellas, gear ect.. So to keep it cheap, I brought only my Canon 6D, and the 85mm f/1.8. Tha'ts it - I did use a piece of white foam board for some bounce (below) around stomach. 

I had them stand about 8 feet away from windows (north light) and face the exterior. That gives the catchlights. Then I had them step all the way up to the foam board (about 4' up) for some fill. That's it. 

Canon 6D
85mm f/1.8
Shot at f/2.0 
1/160sec
ISO-640
more headshots


----------



## wsheldon (Jan 14, 2015)

Excellent work and case study. Thanks for sharing.


----------

